# دعوة للجميع للمساهمة في هذا المشروع الطاهر



## thewaytotruth (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم

اذا تساعدنا في الوقت القريب بمشروع استخراج الهيدروجين من الماء بطريقة موجات الراديووو القصيرة بتردد 13 ميغا هيرتز
دعوة للجميع لنصنع هذا الجهاز لكي نتمكن من دعم اهلنا في غزة بااستخراج طاقة كهربايئة من الهيدروجين او الاستفادة منه بالوسائل الكثيرة
لقد تم رفع بعض المخططات والفيديوهات للمهندس جون كنززس الذي اكتشف هذه الطريقة 
وهذه الطريقة افضل بكثير من ستانلي ماير او البلاسما او غيرهم من المشاريع التي تحتاج الى الكثير من الامبير مع كمية قليلة من الغاز المنتج

http://www.4shared.com/dir/9doJftWW/john_kanzius.html
والحمد الله رب العالمين


----------



## elaf_homce (27 يونيو 2010)

*أنا معك*

أنا رقم واحد أنشاء الله ولي تجارب قديمة مع خلايا التحليل يجب أن نتواصل 
لكن سؤال أين كتاب الطريقة التي تكلمت عنها لأني وجدت كتب كثيرة في المكتبة *


----------



## thewaytotruth (27 يونيو 2010)

elaf_homce قال:


> أنا رقم واحد أنشاء الله ولي تجارب قديمة مع خلايا التحليل يجب أن نتواصل
> لكن سؤال أين كتاب الطريقة التي تكلمت عنها لأني وجدت كتب كثيرة في المكتبة *



السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك يا اخي الاستاذ ايلاف واهلا بك بالبحث المقدس
تذكر ان مساهمتك في هذا البحث هي من اقدس العبادات التي نتقرب بها الى الله سبحانه وتعالى
و اهلنا في غزة بحاجة ماسة لمساعدتنا لهم واقلها في هذه المشاريع الطاهرة

من اجل الكتاب الذي به المخطط كامل 
يوجد اكثر من كتاب بي دي اف وكلهم يكمل بعضه ولكن هذا اهم كتاب وهو 
HOT-SaltWater 3-00720f
SaltWater - 0 - 0077d4
للمتابعة
هو عبارة عن جهاز ارسال اشارة راديو مركزة بقوة من 300 الى 1000 واط بتردد 13.56 ميغا هيرتز وجهاز استقبال ليتم تركيز الاشارة في مكان واحد في اول كتاب يوجد شرح كافي عن جهاز الارسال والاستقبال وفي الكتاب الثاني يوجد كيف يمكنك تركيز اشارة الراديو في مكان واحد
ولاتنسى ان تشاهد الفيديوهات التي يعمل فيها الجهاز بكل نشاط
والحمد الله رب العالمين
اتمنى ان نتواصل اكثر وبسرعة:85:


----------



## elaf_homce (28 يونيو 2010)

اخي أنا أعمل الآن على خلية لا أدري أن سمعت بها هي بوب بويس وتعتمد على عدد خلايا كبير مع فولت عالي لأنتاج كمية غاز تتراوح بين 50 لتر في دقيقة و100 لتر لكن لشدة شغفي بهذا الموضوع سوف أعمل معك بكل ما استطاع سوف أقوم بدراسة الملف وأرد لك الخبر بأسرع وقت 
أخي أين تقطن أنت الآن ؟؟


----------



## thewaytotruth (28 يونيو 2010)

*تجربة Bob Boyce تجربة قديمة وغير فعالة بالشكل المطلوب*




elaf_homce قال:


> اخي أنا أعمل الآن على خلية لا أدري أن سمعت بها هي بوب بويس وتعتمد على عدد خلايا كبير مع فولت عالي لأنتاج كمية غاز تتراوح بين 50 لتر في دقيقة و100 لتر لكن لشدة شغفي بهذا الموضوع سوف أعمل معك بكل ما استطاع سوف أقوم بدراسة الملف وأرد لك الخبر بأسرع وقت





elaf_homce قال:


> أخي أين تقطن أنت الآن ؟؟




السلام عليكم
اخي الباحث 
هذه الابحاث التي تقوم بها لقد قمت بها انا ومهندس صديق لي منذ زمن جربنا اكثر من طريقة ومنهم

HHO gas electrolyser design from Bob Boyce
The ultra simple Hotsabi Booster
Bill Williams' dual booster design
The very popular Smack's Booster. 
او بكل اختصار كل تجارب المتعلقة في استخراج الهيدروجين من هذا الموقع المشهور
http://www.free-energy-info.co.uk/
قد بحثنا بها وكلها تحتاج الى الكثير من الامبير وكمية الخرج للغاز غير كافية ابداا وابحاث هذا الموقع تعتمد على تجارب اشخاص للعلماء قدماء مثل ستانلي ماير او غيرهم
اما هذه الطريقة التي احدثك عنها طريقة جون كنزسس لم توضع بالموقع بعد لانها افضل طريقة على الاطلاق اتمنى منك اخي ان توقف ابحاثك وتجارك الان التي قمنا بها نحن وان تبداء بروح جديدة من الامل مع تجربة جون كنززس الفعالة
لاتهدر اموالك على تجارب قد قمنا بها وفرها لمعجزة جون كنززس
ابداء الان وشاهد الفيديوهات التي تدل على نجاح اختراع جون كنزسس واذا كان لديك اي سؤال حول مشروع جون كنززسس سوف اساعدك باذن الله
بالمناسبة انا مواطن سوري اسكن في دمشق

والحمد الله رب العالمين


----------



## elaf_homce (29 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بنسبة إلى دراسة أبحاث فدارسة شيء وتنفيذ شيء قبل مرحلة التنفيذ قمت بدراسة جميع وتطبيق بعضها وتمكن بفضل الله من تشغيل محرك مولد كهرباء على الهيدروكسي بشكل كامل وقمت بعمل دراسة تفيدني بمعرفة حاجة كل محرك لكم الغاز وأنا بصدد تنفيذ الخلية المذكورة تبعاً لمحرك مدروس مسبقاً 
أخي الكريم وأنا أيضاً من شام وبشام أذا يجب أن نتواصل لو أحببت


----------



## thewaytotruth (29 يونيو 2010)

*للمتابعة بعون الله تعالى*



elaf_homce قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بنسبة إلى دراسة أبحاث فدارسة شيء وتنفيذ شيء قبل مرحلة التنفيذ قمت بدراسة جميع وتطبيق بعضها وتمكن بفضل الله من تشغيل محرك مولد كهرباء على الهيدروكسي بشكل كامل وقمت بعمل دراسة تفيدني بمعرفة حاجة كل محرك لكم الغاز وأنا بصدد تنفيذ الخلية المذكورة تبعاً لمحرك مدروس مسبقاً
> أخي الكريم وأنا أيضاً من شام وبشام أذا يجب أن نتواصل لو أحببت



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد الله رب العالمين الذي جمعني بشخص يهتم بهذه الامور الذي يعتبرها البعض من الامور التافهة والغير مجدية
اخي الكريم 
اذا كان هدفك من الهيدروكسيد تشغيل مولد كهرباء
انصحك باستخدام طريقة البلاسما لتفكيك الماء ولكنها ايضا تحتاج الى امبير ولكنها تشغل ممولد كهربائي مع الطاقة اضافية قليلة نسبيا ولكن الافضل من كل هذا محرك مغناطيسي 100% 
المهم بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى حاليا اقوم بصنع محرك مغناطيسي 100% يعتمد فقط على المغناطيس ينتج 20 كيلو واط من الكهرباء وهدفي من هذا المشروع الطاهر مساعدة اهلنا في غزة 
اما مشروع جون كنززس فتنقصني الخبرة الالكترونية في تصميم دارة ارسال راديو 300 واط

لا اعرف كيف يمكنني الاتصال بك لكي نجتمع باذن الله سبحانه وتعالى
لان المنتدى لا يسمح بوضع رقم هاتف او ايميل لهذا انصحك بمراسلتي على موقع الفور شيرد هذا وكتابة تعليق على اي ملف وسوف تصلني رسالة الى ايميلي الخاص
اكتب ايميليك في التعليق على اي ملف من ملفاتي وسوف يصلني ايميلك باذن الله تعالى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/9doJftWW/john_kanzius.html
والحمد الله رب العالمين


----------



## thewaytotruth (29 يونيو 2010)

*للمتابعة بعون الله سبحانه وتعالى*



elaf_homce قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بنسبة إلى دراسة أبحاث فدارسة شيء وتنفيذ شيء قبل مرحلة التنفيذ قمت بدراسة جميع وتطبيق بعضها وتمكن بفضل الله من تشغيل محرك مولد كهرباء على الهيدروكسي بشكل كامل وقمت بعمل دراسة تفيدني بمعرفة حاجة كل محرك لكم الغاز وأنا بصدد تنفيذ الخلية المذكورة تبعاً لمحرك مدروس مسبقاً
> أخي الكريم وأنا أيضاً من شام وبشام أذا يجب أن نتواصل لو أحببت



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الكريم
اذا كان هدفك من استخراج الهيدروكسيد توليد االكهرباء انصحك باستخدام محرك مغناطيسي افضل بكثير من الهيدركسيد مجاني 100 % وينتج 20 كيلو واط من الطاقة طبعا هذا المقاس العادي وحاليا بعون الله سبحانه وتعالى اقوم بصنعه وانا اؤمن به 100% يعمل بشكل منطقي وقوي جدااا

اتمنى منكم الاجتماع بكم في الوقت القريب باذن الله سبحانه وتعالى ولكن كيف لا اعرف لان ادارة المنتدى الطاهرة لاتسمح بوضع طريقة اتصال

اخوكم
غياث

والحمد الله رب العالمين


----------



## elaf_homce (3 يوليو 2010)

أخي غياث البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بي هو نفس أسم المستخدم في هذا المنتدى وهو على Gmail أرسلي عليه أما موضوع تعليق ضمن الرابط لا يمكن عمل ذلك ليس لدي صلاحيات أنا بأنتظار ردك


----------



## thewaytotruth (3 يوليو 2010)

*elaf_homce*



elaf_homce قال:


> أخي غياث البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بي هو نفس أسم المستخدم في هذا المنتدى وهو على Gmail أرسلي عليه أما موضوع تعليق ضمن الرابط لا يمكن عمل ذلك ليس لدي صلاحيات أنا بأنتظار ردك



اخي حاولت ان ارسل لك ايميل ولكن العنوان غلط
elaf_homce
على gmail
على كل حال هذا ايميلي واتمنى ان تسمح لنا ادارة الموقع الطاهرة وهذا استثناء فقط هذه المرة
thewaytotruthislam
على gmail
للمتابعة 
والحمد الله رب العالمين


----------



## thewaytotruth (25 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
كيف يمكنني حذف هذا الموضوع​


----------



## محمد.المصري (26 أغسطس 2014)

thewaytotruth قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف يمكنني حذف هذا الموضوع​



*********

ممكن تترك الموضوع و جعل هذا الموضوع مغلق فقط للزمن حتى يستفيد باقي الأعضاء من تجاربك ..... فإذا اردت حذف الموضوع فإنه يجب حذف معه جميع مشاركات الأعضاء في هذا الموضوع .... ولذلك يمكنك جعله مغلق فقط إذا أردت بطلب ذلك من المشرف ..

المشرف


----------

